# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Недорогие SSD

## Deus Ex

Какой сейчас есть выбор среди недорогих ssd-накопителей и при этом что бы были еще и надежныеИ Нужен чисто на повседнев с обычными задачами 128 гиг

----------


## Dentem

Если хотите себе хороший и недорогой, то смотрите из модельного ряда crucial, Plextor и OCZ, а если хотите реально очень качественный и надёжный то готовьтесь отдать много денег за samsung и Intel

----------


## Gamerr

Интересными могут быть последние накопители OCZ с контроллерам от toshiba,  trion 150 или TL100 посмотри, недорогие адекватные варианты.

----------


## Deus Ex

И как себя ведут контроллеры toshiba в эксплуатации? Какие характерные особенности? В чем плюсы?

----------


## Emodzy

> trion 150 или TL100


а чем они вообще отличаються?



> И как себя ведут контроллеры toshiba в эксплуатации?


тоже интересно, я больше читал что у toshiba фирменная NANd которая сейчас много где используется

----------


## Gamerr

> а чем они вообще отличаються?


OCZ TL100 поновее будет. И контроллер у нее новее, toshiba tc58nc1000 у trion 150 и tc58nc1010 у TL100. Хотя в целом отличий не много.

----------


## Dentem

А новее разве всегда лучше? Я не про то, что у OCZ плохие контроллеры, просто про то, что новое не всегда хорошо, вы посмотрите на контроллеры Sandforce, которые с каждым апдейтом всё хуже и хуже...

----------


## Deus Ex

А почему мой вопрос проигнорировали про контроллер и опыт эксплуатации и особенности?

----------


## Gamerr

> А почему мой вопрос проигнорировали про контроллер и опыт эксплуатации и особенности?


Тошиба с OCZ сотрудничают не так давно, об этом контроллере в сети почти ничего и не найти. Я бы советовал вам почитать обзоры на данные модели накопителей OCZ Trion 150, в нем рассматривается как работает накопитель на этом контроллере, и тесты есть.

----------


## Dentem

Ага, мне больше интересно в чём различие между четырёх канальном и 8-ми канальном режиме работы и как это отражается на скоростных показателях SSD?

----------


## Emodzy

> . На Регарде когда брал, выбирал как раз 550/500, и так и оказалось


 мне вот интересно сколько весит бэкап, и я так понял что за все время записи на EX1 скорость была в районе 500 метров? если бэкап весит много а скорость рили такая, то это очень качественный показатель.



> Конечно будет скорость отличаться от объёма


 и в продолжении темы, скорость зависит от объема, потому что объем зависит от кол-ва микросхем с кристаллами (если очень просто) а от этого зависит параллелизм, и скорость iops.

----------


## MedForce

> мне вот интересно сколько весит бэкап, и я так понял что за все время записи на EX1 скорость была в районе 500 метров? если бэкап весит много а скорость рили такая, то это очень качественный показатель.


Это ж зависит от того, что ты бэкапишь. Одно дело, если там голая система с предустановленным софтом (но это скорее называют "образом"), другое дело - если там небольшие твои какие-то наработки, чтоб не потерять, а третье - если там ахрененных размеров БД транснациональной корпорации :) И по скорости это в принципе не предел. Есть же, например, и вот такие монстры: http://www.regard.ru/catalog/tovar86798.htm Оно понятно, что простым смертным такая моща ни к чему, но там в каталоге можно подобрать и более интересные варианты.

----------


## Dentem

> СО скоростями все ок - http://www.ixbt.com/news/2016/11/16/...3-1-gen-2.html .  Влагозащиты нет, но сборка хорошая, и вода просто так в корпус не попадет. Внутри плата, это вам не винчестер, который может от одного падения загнуться, но это не значит что его нужно бросать.


Так как бы в твердотельники нет иголок и прочих механических частей, которые бы могли выйти из строя при падения, хотя если какой-то элемент криво прпаян, то от удара он может отлететь, что выведет накопитель из строя. Хотя я вот очень сомневаюсь, что с Plextor такое произойдёт, так как производитель надёжный и проверенный

----------


## Spoiler

> Так как бы в твердотельники нет иголок и прочих механических частей, которые бы могли выйти из строя при падения, хотя если какой-то элемент криво прпаян, то от удара он может отлететь, что выведет накопитель из строя. Хотя я вот очень сомневаюсь, что с Plextor такое произойдёт, так как производитель надёжный и проверенный


Последнее, что приходит в голову в характеристиках, это последствия от падения накопителя) Что HDD старые и актуальные, что SSD в вариациях mSATA и PCI. Давайте ещё приобретём фирменные чехлы Samsung, Plextor и будем ходить с ними на ежедневный рабочий процесс)

----------


## Spoiler

> Так как бы в твердотельники нет иголок и прочих механических частей, которые бы могли выйти из строя при падения, хотя если какой-то элемент криво прпаян, то от удара он может отлететь, что выведет накопитель из строя. Хотя я вот очень сомневаюсь, что с Plextor такое произойдёт, так как производитель надёжный и проверенный


Ещё хотелось бы добавить  по поводу припайки, тут без сарказма. Есть примеры недоброкачественной сборки, припайки в адрес SSD? Для информатива личного интересуюсь, так как в моём понимании данный тип железа на рынке в этом плане должен быть без косяков.

----------


## Gamerr

> Ещё хотелось бы добавить  по поводу припайки, тут без сарказма. Есть примеры недоброкачественной сборки, припайки в адрес SSD? Для информатива личного интересуюсь, так как в моём понимании данный тип железа на рынке в этом плане должен быть без косяков.


А какие ssd по вашему относятся к тем 1-10% брака, которые есть у разных производителей? Как раз некачественная пайка одна из проблем, почему они не работают. Благо, мне повезло с таким не сталкиваться, но я бы не брал ssd без гарантии, желательно даже не 1 год, а больше 3-5 идеально. Такие есть только у топовых производителей, вот и смысл покупать условный plextor или samsung.

----------


## baratr

А кто пользуется Intel как ssd хи?

----------


## Emodzy

> а третье - если там ахрененных размеров БД транснациональной корпорации


 не, тут загнул уже маленько, там просто nas стоит сам все бэкапит, по мне так если сильно много нужной инфы, и это пипец как важно, то самый простой вариант и дешевый это самосбор массива, если руки из ж.. то можно и das поставить  



> что с Plextor такое произойдёт


 я конечно извиняюсь, но если любой ssd долбануть, будет большая вероятность того что работать он перестанет.  



> А какие ssd по вашему относятся к тем 1-10% брака, которые есть у разных производителей?


 тех у кого хреновые прошивки.

----------


## Dentem

На самом деле у всех производителей SSD есть брак, просто у кого-то он больше, а у кого-то он меньше. 
Просто не думайте что купив модель от Samsung или Plextor вы не нарвётесь на брак, просто шанс на него нарваться крайне невысок по сравнению с каким-нибудь Kingston там

----------


## Emodzy

Тут спорить бессмысленно, есть еще криворукость пользователей, есть форс мажер типа резкого отключени света, у озк на сколько помню раньше с некоторыми БП проблемы были, так что есть гарантия- круто, njname с алика- в топку, кстати у плекстора RMA нормально работает 



> А кто пользуется Intel как ssd хи?


 смотря какая серия.

----------


## Spoiler

> А какие ssd по вашему относятся к тем 1-10% брака, которые есть у разных производителей? Как раз некачественная пайка одна из проблем, почему они не работают. Благо, мне повезло с таким не сталкиваться, но я бы не брал ssd без гарантии, желательно даже не 1 год, а больше 3-5 идеально. Такие есть только у топовых производителей, вот и смысл покупать условный plextor или samsung.


Т.е мы имеем процент брака абсолютно от каждого производителя и единственное решение подстраховать себя официальным гарантийный сроком? Но процент же мелкий, хотя если изначально рассматривать модели Samsung, Plextor и Тоша OCZ, то автоматом исключаешь выброс денег на ветер.

----------

